# Knee pain in western saddle but not english?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Are your western stirrups turned? If not, those big fenders can really put strain on your knee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed, make sure that they are turned well and very flexible. Also, try to make sure that you aren't bracing against the stirrup. I used to do that and my knees would hurt every ride.


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

I have noticed tht too! like when you've been riding for a while and your knee starts to hurt! i had to adjust my stirrups when that started happining becuase my legs got longer and i didnt knotice at all but when i did that my knee was fine...maybe its just from being in the same position for a long period of time? lol i get noodle legs easily though lol


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!! I don't think the stirrups are turned at all...I will have to look into that. I try to kick my feet out of the stirrups and give my legs a break during the longer rides. Thanks!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have found the easiest way to turn the stirrups (other than what is posted here) is to soak them in water for 15 or 20 minutes and then turn them another half turn past where you would have them when riding and put a broom handle through the stirrups to keep them like that and leave them until they are dry. Then just oil them to moisten the leather and you're set. Sometimes it does take a couple of times before they will stay turned this way.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

smros - good advice, I will have to try it this afternoon.


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

Mix some rubbing alcohol in the water you spray on the saddle, works even faster than just water, a trick i learned from my local shoe/boot repair guy

Here i store mine on the folding rack with the stirrups in a turned position usually maintains the turn.

another cause for knee pain is you may not have the stirrups adjusted correctly, when i use my saddle on star the fit is perfect but when i toss it on hardy the leg position changes a bit and after about 45 minutes some knee soreness arises... me i live with it no more than old hardy gets rode.


----------

